# Bilbao Ferry Port Parking



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Is it easy to park for a couple of nights at Bilbao ferry port and then travel into Bilbao to visit the Guggenheim museum. We will be returning from Andalucía after 6 weeks of February sun . Are there any other campsites near Bilbao open in March ?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't know about 2 nights, but I have arrived just after lunchtime the day before the sailing at 1.15pm on the following.

Ian


----------

